# Best foodsaver boil meal options



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I like soups, casseroles, Alfredo, spaghetti, any pasta really. When you do the uncooked eggs you need to be careful not to get any in the seam where you seal or it won't seal and eggs get loose. I triple seal every time, 4 times if I feel it nessesary. I'm on a burger kick, so easy and cheap. Have fun slam, I'm prepping for my hells canyon trip tomorrow.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

spider said:


> I like soups, casseroles, Alfredo, spaghetti, any pasta really. When you do the uncooked eggs you need to be careful not to get any in the seam where you seal or it won't seal and eggs get loose. I triple seal every time, 4 times if I feel it nessesary. I'm on a burger kick, so easy and cheap. Have fun slam, I'm prepping for my hells canyon trip tomorrow.


Say hello to the green room for me. It's the only flip I've piloted. Good long oars have since solved that issue. Paddles = bad!!!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Pot roast


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Breakfast foods are also good wrapped in foil and heated on a small propane grill (bfst sandwiches and french toast). 

Foodsaver - I love quesadillas/wraps - ham, provolone, wasabi cheese, roasted red pepper, shallots, etc. They pack well and open easy at lunch, no bread to squish.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

slamkal said:


> Say hello to the green room for me. It's the only flip I've piloted. Good long oars have since solved that issue. Paddles = bad!!!


I think the green room will be closed at our flows unless they release more h20. But I'll wave from the left sneak.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Make sure to leave extra space in the bag. We used this for many meals on my last Grand Canyon trip. We had two major problems with boiling. 

First wait til the water is at a full boil. One time someone put the bag in the water then turned on the heat. The bag sank to the bottom in the cold water and the flame melted the bag to the bottom making a hole in the bag a then we had to strain the food out of the water. Not fun.

The second problem it they didn't leave plenty of extra space in the bag for steam and things expanding when hot. Also resulted in the boil bag to pop. So those are the two lessons learned the hard way about boil n bags.

Green Chilie. Chicken and feta with olives and tomatoes. Pretty much anything saucy.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

With many meals that I vacuum seal I just open the bags and heat normally. These are mostly the liquid ones like soup, green chili, etc. It doesn't save you washing the dish, but since you're just warming it, it's not usually a tough pot to clean, as it would be if you cooked your chili for an hour on the river. The few dishes that I heat in the bags we put a stainless steel prep bowl upside down in the bottom of the stock pot to prevent the bags melting to the bottom of the pot. This has seemed to work well for us.

I've been surprised at how well most things that I've sealed have taken freezing and reheating. Be adventurous and try just about anything you like. Small quiche are really nice fast hot breakfasts, surprisingly enough, and haven't gotten soggy in my experience. We first boil water for coffee, tea, etc, then drop in the bags of quiche and let simmer gently. The quiche are thin enough that they don't really need a roiling boil to get hot, and then the kitchen is ready to break down even if everybody hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Chicken A La King.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

I use this method for most meals that require a lot of prep time.
Favorites are Penang Curry (Thai) are Chicken Tagine (Moroccan).
Preparing ahead is a great river kitchen time saver and minimizes trash.
Some meals are better just reheated out of the bag like denali recommends.
My experience when boiling in bag is to minimize air inside (unlike Dahlia) as it is the trapped air that will be expanding and causing bag to burst.
To avoid burning to the bottom of pot, throw in some river stones.
If that is unseemly for you, use a vegetable steamer in the bottom of the pot.
Another tip I have yet to try myself for liquidous foods is to freeze first in a Rubbermaid / Tupperware container, then seal-a-meal the frozen block.
Enjoy!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

BBQ. Lasagna.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I've done pork, mashers and green beans in the same bag. Just about anything works. No need to "boil" necessarily - - just heat it up to required temp. It's pre-cooked.


----------

